# Dealing with the loss of our beloved furrkids...



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

this is a snip from Kat Berard's monthly newsletter I receive...I thought perhaps it may help some folks here...
this newsletter in its entirety is property of Kat Berard @ www.katberard.com
Heather
*
For Those Who Are Facing the Euthanasia Question, For Those Who Are Grieving, For Rescuers** and More*

I carry Animal Communicator Teresa Wagner’s two-tape audiobook cassette set called “*Legacies of Love: A Gentle Guide to Healing from the Loss of Your Animal Loved One*”. I have known Teresa professionally for several years. She is considered an expert on dealing with the loss of a pet, whether they have gone missing and did not return, or they passed over. I could write many things about this tape set, but don’t think I can improve on what one woman said: 

“Purchasing "Legacies of Love" was perhaps one of the best things I could have done to help me through my grief after losing my precious dog. It has only been a few weeks, and I listen to Teresa's soothing voice and comforting words every day to get through this "coping" period. Her validation that deep grieving over pet loss is undervalued by many on-lookers and "supporters", but completely normal to those of us grieving, brought a sense of peace during a time when there are so many emotions. Those who have lost their companion(s) and don't know how they will go on, will find Teresa's tapes a tremendous source of comfort and graceful inspiration. In honor of my beloved Pupster, I have purchased two additional sets of "Legacies of Love" to donate to my veterinarian's office in the hope that someone facing deep grief after losing their animal will find as much comfort in her words and wisdom as I have.” _Alison Mercer_

I found this tape set so comforting that I made special arrangements with Teresa to carry it myself for clients, readers and friends. If you have lost a beloved pet, if you are a rescuer or otherwise who is faced with the euthanasia question, if you are feeling guilt over the death of a pet, if you are grieving and don’t know how to move through it, if you would like to affirm your ongoing spiritual and heart connection with your beloved animal friend who is in spirit, if you know of someone who is in one of these situations, please consider gifting yourself or them with this tape set. There is a beautiful meditation on the second tape that can help you release the physical bond, when the time is right, while maintaining and affirming the spiritual and heart connection bonds. It is one of the most beautiful meditations I’ve ever listened to; I was moved to tears and yet felt greatly comforted and supported. The music is hauntingly evocative and a beautiful added bonus (Teresa had the music written especially for this tape set).

The two tapes are a total of three hours long. Cost is $19.95 plus $3 shipping and handling ($5 if outside the U.S.) and the tapes are sent First Class mail. Payment may be made by check (U.S. account only), Paypal (to [email protected]), or Visa/Mastercard (please call me 210-402-1220 with the card information). To order, please email me at [email protected] with full name, mailing address and method of payment. 

Teresa’s site is http://www.animalsinourhearts.com/legacy/legacy1.htm. Please see her site for more information about Legacies of Love as well as articles on compassion fatigue, how to help someone who is grieving the loss of a pet, and more. Please also visit my Loss and Grief page www.katberard.com/com_lossandgrief.htm.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Heather,

I've taken the liberty of posting this on the AIHA site. So many there are so very raw with grief after facing this ugly disease...... either having lost their dogs or in the midst. Thank you for sharing..... your consideration could well help many.

Betty


----------

